# Uk Visa Category D



## sesame (Jun 29, 2014)

Hi guys, 

I would be very grateful if someone could tell me what's a Uk visa Category "D", Is it different from a 'C' visa ??? 

Also, can we travel in the EEA with that category or do we obligatory need a Schengen one ? 

Thanks a lot for you help


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

UK doesn't issue C or D visas, as they aren't part of Schengen. What they do is that the visa they issue for short term like visit is in Schengen C visa *format*, and long-term visa like study, work and family reunion is in Schengen D *format*. UK has its own immigration system and isn't subject to Schengen visa rules.
You can't use UK visa to travel in Schengen countries if you are a visa national. Separate Schengen visa is needed. Only those in possession of residence card issued under the EU regulations can travel in other EEA states visa-free, provided they are travelling with their EEA partner or joining them at the destination.


----------



## sesame (Jun 29, 2014)

Thank you very much for your answer  

Can I apply for a Schengen visa from the Uk (even if I am not a resident), as I will be there for 6 months for business/ study propose, or shall I go back to my country apply, and then travel again to the Uk ? ( I intend to travel to a European country with my British boyfriend) 

Thanks again


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

I think it depends on the EU country concerned whether they accept your visa application in UK or not. A few may, most don't. It's always safer to apply in your country of origin.


----------



## sesame (Jun 29, 2014)

Ok  Thanks a lot for your quick reply


----------

